# subcutaneous Lidocaine injections



## TLGE_IUS (Mar 15, 2013)

How to correctly code Subcutaneous Lidocaine injection?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2013)

what is the medical necessity for this?


----------



## msekarinfo (Mar 15, 2013)

TLGE_IUS said:


> How to correctly code Subcutaneous Lidocaine injection?



Subcutaneous Lidocaine is local anaesthtic  for many of procedures(Laceration Repari/I &D etc..).
It's inclusive with billable procedure.


----------

